# Major tank issues...



## krystlef (Nov 14, 2005)

:help: I have had a 45 gallon set up for almost a year now. To make a long story short, every fish I put into the water dies not too long after. The longest one has lived now is 4 months. The water tests out fine. I do water changes roughly every 2 weeks, I change the carbons and airstones when I am supposed to. It's like something is mysteriously poisoning them slowly. Anyone ever heard of anything like this? I am so flustered as to what to do and where to go from here. :sad: 
I am "fostering" 6 goldfishies through the winter and I do not want them to die. I had 3 of my own and I am down to 1 now...just had a funeral on my lunch break. Please Help!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

you should post your water parameters - it will be easier for everyone to help you out once you do that. We need to know the PH, nitrites, nitrates and ammonia please. Also need to know what type fish you have.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Beside water value also list everything in the tank. Deco, substrate and where you got it from, plants, wood, etc.


----------

